# Corrupted Files/Can't Uninstall Anything - Virus?



## Normann101 (Dec 31, 2007)

To start off with, I wasn't sure where to go, as far as forums are concerned. This looked like the right place to request assistance for this type of deal...

Okay, now for the problem. I'm currently on the computer that's being maliciously ravaged by something. Last night I noticed that these random files started being "Corrupted". Now I can't access programs, other than internet browsers. Norton's not working either, neither is the other program Norton has, the "GoBack".

I'm not interested in finding another program to download/install to replace Norton... I know Norton is a POS.. I'm switching to AVG as soon as this is fixed.

If you could respond with either further questions revolving around this issue, or some advice... I'd greatly appreciate it... You have no idea.

Reformatting at this time would be out of the question.

Thank you,
Normann

Also, I can't ctrl+v or ctrl+c to copy and paste. I also can't do it manually.

The tool bar isn't working, none of the windows that I have open show there, and there are hot-buttons missing on the tool bar.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you been doing anything to your registry as of late?

And ditto the hijackthis


----------

